

Vijual Graph Layout Library For Clojure - swannodette
http://lisperati.com/vijual/

======
mnemonicsloth
Stupid screenshots. I'm going to be stuck thinking about nethack all day.

------
Hexstream
This is killer. Trees really are everywhere and the ability to display them in
a console is a great one to have.

------
DavidSJ
I'd like to see it draw its own code.

------
Kilimanjaro
For the love of god, stop the retardedness with the J

~~~
drcode
Well, we have to mangle names somehow, otherwise how are you going to google
things up? :-)

